# Rumor Alert: New 4.0T Details from AutoCar by Way of Bentley



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We first heard about the upcoming 4.0T FSI several years ago from a highly-placed source as a likely candidate for future S8, S6, S7 and even RS variants as Audi downsizes out of V10s. We've even written about it several times (* HERE *, * HERE *, * HERE *, and * HERE *). Bentley even confirmed their own intent to use the motor in their Paris press release about the latest Continental GT (also linked above) though there's been no official word on power figures.

While nothing's been officially confirmed (yet), AutoCar has run their own news/rumor story this week saying their own sources at Bentley say there will be at least two versions of the 4.0T. According to AutoCar, their "well placed source" in Crewe says there'll be a 415 bhp single turbo version and a 555 bhp twin turbocharged version. 

*So What's Our Take?*
These numbers are specific and we don't doubt AutoCar has well-placed sources in Crewe. That said, whether or not Audi will go with the same power setups as Bentley remains to be seen. We suspect if they do differ though they won't differ by much.

We've heard the 4.0T referenced as part of the engine offering for Audi models including the A8, S8, S6 and RS 7 and have thus made the assumption it will also go into the S7, RS 6 and an RS 8 if there is one. Further, as we speculated in the first link above, the engine could theoretically be used in RS 5 and RS 4 as well though that very much remains to be seen and we've certainly not heard anything specific about that.

Another source has told us that the S8, S6 and maybe S7 will be on the market as early as next year. Expect them at Auto shows this year, maybe Frankfurt in September.

Want to read more? Check out the link below to read the full AutoCar report.

* Full Story *


----------

